

Reporting on cyberattacks: the media's urgent problem - nathanhammond
https://medium.com/@davelee/reporting-on-cyberattacks-the-medias-urgent-problem-d6c450a3383a

======
beryllium
I started one of my hobby projects
([http://gibsonindex.org/](http://gibsonindex.org/)) because media and
government organizations were handling cyberattack reporting/prosecution so
poorly, but it quickly grew tiresome. So many hacks in 2014, the mind boggles.

This post definitely offers some solid insight into the perils of reporting
these types of incidents, and it's written a whole lot better than my stuff
could hope to be.

I might just have to turn my site into a site that lists guitars. :-)

